# Today's Game Discussion [03/10/11] - TNT Double Header (LAL @ MIA, NYK @ DAL]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Have at it.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

We will ether blow them out or we will get blown out ourselves...no middle ground.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lets go heat


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going to miss this game (will be listening on radio). Just my luck that I miss both Heat/Lakers games on TV this season. **** work.

Anyway, go Lakers.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Will the real Chris Bosh please stand up.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

If the Lakers can lose to the Cadavers, they can lose to the Heathians.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Basel said:


> I'm going to miss this game (will be listening on radio). Just my luck that I miss both Heat/Lakers games on TV this season. **** work.
> 
> Anyway, go Lakers.


You shouldn't feel bad that you missed the XMAS game, you should be happy, cause the Lakers got a royal ass kicking.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Chuck took no prisoners with that speech!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jesus Christ heat fans arrive late.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

Loved Kobe looking back at LeBron.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Cris said:


> Jesus Christ heat fans arrive late.


By the sounds of things half of them are Laker fans lol


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Cris said:


> Jesus Christ heat fans arrive late.


Yeah, seriously.

Kobe going for 50 early lol.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gah, nobody to throw it down to in the low post, same old ****. If only we chose Amare instead of bosh.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Heated said:


> Gah, nobody to throw it down to in the low post, same old ****. If only we chose Amare instead of bosh.


You never had a choice. LeBron wanted Bosh, not Amare.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice move LBJ


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol Z cant jump.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Always some random ass player killing us. Tonight: Chalmers.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hopefully Miller can hit many more...

LeBron at the buzzer!!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

LeBron beast mode.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ugh. Not the way to end the quarter. Defend the ****ing 3.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Basel said:


> Always some random ass player killing us. Tonight: Chalmers.


If by random you mean starting PG. lol.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Heated said:


> If by random you mean starting PG. lol.


No, pretty sure he meant random. On a team with Lebron, Wade and Bosh, Chalmers is about as random as it gets. Except maybe Joel Anthony.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Heated said:


> If by random you mean starting PG. lol.


Most definitively random.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Of course Miller finally decides to hit his shots.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

MILLER must be random too.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Chris Bosh is doing work on the Lakers frontline. Not a good look when you're getting dominated in the paint by mr. soft.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't believe we can't grab a board.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh killing you is more random than Chalmers


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Heated said:


> MILLER must be random too.


Not the first time.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Pat Riley thinks Heat are an eggshell.

What does eggshell mean?

http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/212044/Source_Preserving_Riley_Way_Means_As_Much_As_Winning


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Unreal. Get a mother****ing rebound. Lucky to only be down 2. Bosh/Chalmers/Miller the reason we're down? Really Lakers?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Damn Lakers you make Bosh look like a basketball star not a cry girl. What gives?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Andre Bynum has zero rebounds. Mike Miller has 4 rebounds.

Why?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> Andre Bynum has zero rebounds. Mike Miller has 4 rebounds.
> 
> Why?


Who is Andre Bynum? Andrew Bynum has a board.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> Andre Bynum has zero rebounds. Mike Miller has 4 rebounds.
> 
> Why?


Chris Bosh has more rebounds than Bynum right now as well...CHRIS BOSH! Chris "Fraud" Bosh.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Heated said:


> Damn Lakers you make Bosh look like a basketball star not a cry girl. What gives?


He has to remind everyone that he is a relevant basketball player 6 times per year. He is just keeping up with his quota.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Cris said:


> He has to remind everyone that he is a relevant basketball player 6 times per year. He is just keeping up with his quota.


Glad he chose the Lakers as one of those opponents then.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

ßen said:


> Bosh killing you is more random than Chalmers


Yeah, this is almost a typical game for Chalmers post all-star break. He got fouled at the end of the 2nd too shooting that three. Even Basel knows it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha does Kenny know that the Lakers are losing right now? His "kenny's pictures" had no relation to what is happening in the game


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We just need to come out in the second half and crash the boards and pound the paint. We're still in a fine position.

Kudos to the Heat for showing up though.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Come on HEAT play 48 minutes please.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

VanillaPrice said:


> We just need to come out in the second half and crash the boards and pound the paint. We're still in a fine position.


For sure. Teams are playing each other even so far. Heat on the other hand have to continue to get in the paint, and continue to knock down their open 3s. Defensively, they have to keep rebounding.

I'd also say keep going into Bosh until the Lakers prove they can stop him.

I'd also like to see Lebron get put on Kobe so Kobe can't get his jumper off as easily over the shorter Wade.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The Dairy Queen is on a rampage. How long can he keep it up?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Please shut RuBosh's soft ass down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's go Lakers! Have a big 2nd half. By the way, it ****ing sucks having to listen to this on radio.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank god LeBron can't shoot for ****.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Bynum already has more rebounds this half then he did in the first.

Fisher!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I mean he can't dribble for **** but godamn does Artest try his ass off.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's gotta hit in the 2nd half. Not the time to cool off.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

LeBron getting shut down. Nice.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe can't hit anything. I know that shot was tough but he hasn't been on since I've been watching.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sounds like both teams are playing awful basketball offensively.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Artest answers with the 333


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sucks we didn't take advantage of Miami not scoring for four minutes.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow this game just ground to a halt


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Pretty good little game so far. I hope it stays close, so Kobe can drive home another dagger into the Miami heart in crunchtime. That will make for more good stories.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Basel said:


> Sounds like both teams are playing awful basketball offensively.


Actually they are both playing insane defense right now. It's like the first quarter of the game in LA all over again.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Pretty good little game so far. I hope it stays close, so Kobe can drive home another dagger into the Miami heart in crunchtime. That will make for more good stories.


A better story would be chris bosh dunking home a winner over Andrew Bynum


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

^ You shut your mouth.

Let's go Lakers. Please start hitting something, anything Kobe.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heat are playing too slow


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Good block Wade. BS call.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Lakers retake the lead. Hold on to it please.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah, Wade never gets the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

^ Lol. Our defense has been fantastic.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Where the fluck is MILLER?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Another BS call.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Fisher for 333!!!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Heated said:


> Another BS call.


The wambulance is on the way.

Stupid pass.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Well this game hinges on Lebron and Wade as usual, and they are both failing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gotta take advantage of all of Miami's turnovers.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Bosh is a toothpick


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Way to brick them both, RuBosh.

Damnit Kobe. Nice shot Wade.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

****ing Kobe.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe has played like dog**** since the moment I turned the game on. Wake the **** up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dammit, LA. Don't give them life.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Off topic but anyone think Mike Fratello is like the ****tiest commentator ever? Man is he boring


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

****. Oh well, atleast we still have the lead. Don't choke this one away guys.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Setting up for a good finish(Heat choke)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like we're the team that can't close out quarters tonight.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Not if Kobe doesn't stop doing his best Luke Walton impersanation.

Thank god LeBron's been less than stellar as well.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Basel said:


> Looks like we're the team that can't close out quarters tonight.


Only one quarter matters though


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

LeBron has hit so many buzzer beaters this year. Too bad none of them have been in the 4th.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I love Bynum. He and Ronnie Postal are my second and third favorite Lakers.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

B i b b y


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

**** you Mike Bibby.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Bibby can shoot, if nothing else.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Where the hell is the foul?!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Just give the ball to BIBBY


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Odom is the man.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Where the hell is Wade


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Odom is playing some great basketball out there. Hit your free throws, Drew.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate these close games.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Man, Kobe and LeBron are 6/15 shooting and Wade is 5/16. Not a game of the stars tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ROFL Blake.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

It's more of a testament to great defense than anything. That and it's a big game and we all know how well Wade's been playing in those this year.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Way to keep your head in the game Blake. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Good foul. Put Kobe/Gasol back in.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Big Z has clearly murdered someone in his life. There's no doubt in my mind.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade is D'ing Kobe up. Kobe is D'ing Wade up. Something's got to give.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Bynum is a handful for anybody. Dude is just big.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Good ball movement HEAT, even with the Wade miss. Keep it up.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Pau Chow!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Good tip. I don't want to see another Mike Bibby three.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Fisher on Bibby. Flashbacks.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, good game regardless of the outcome. Laker fans can breathe knowing the Heat have been blowing close games all year.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heated said:


> Well, good game regardless of the outcome.


Heat are nothing if not entertaining in this losing streak


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Heated said:


> Well, good game regardless of the outcome.


Spoken like a true Heat fan with 6 minutes left in the 4th, lol. Let's prepare for the collapse.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I didn't realize we were that close to Dallas. That makes this game even more important.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What were you thinking on that foul Bibby.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

That's some mother ****ing beautiful ball movement. Way to go.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wade getting to the basket to easily.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

This is gonna be epic down to the wire


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This feels like a playoff game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe F'ning Bryant


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Kobe is silly.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh my god Kobe is crazy


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ok Kobe, you came to play.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Stupid shot. Stupidily talented player.

F LeBron.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Blaaat Blaaaat Blaaaaat


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

B I G T I M E play by Wade.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

That was huge.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Best defense by Wade I've seen all year.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Alright Kobe, time to redeem yourself.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Well...here we go again. Another close game for the Heat decided by five points or less. This time against number one closer in the entire NBA Kobe "killer" Bryant. They clearly have no chance here. It will just be interesting whether they'll lose because of a Kobe big shot in Wade's face--or if they'll blow it for themselves in some retarded other way.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Phew Laker ball. We gotta convert here.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on Lakers. ****.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Artest has the same ****ing move everytime he wants to get a shot off


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Call on the floor is right.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Is that a "Kobe sucks" chant? 

Retards. I hope Kobe breaks their heart here.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** you, Artest.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

If the Heat pull this one out I reckon it's on for a party at McD's. LeBron can use the sundae machine and Spo is shouting Happy Meals all round.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

****


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That wasn't a goal-tend?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

W A D E W A D E W A D E M V 3


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

This is the Dwyane Wade we've been waiting to see. Miami will be tough to beat if he is closing games like this.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Damn, that was a good move by Wade.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats Miami. I was afraid of this.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Glad to see the Miami fans decide to finally sell out a game.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Clear goaltend.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

How Is That Not A Foul?!?!?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LOL at Wade destroying Kobes ankles


----------



## Brandon Real (Mar 14, 2006)

Err...That's a goaltend.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Heat ball. Easy call.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Kobe got raped


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Heat ball...


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

goaltend doesn't matter..... artest is trash. he should've made that


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Is that a "Kobe sucks" chant?
> 
> Retards. I hope Kobe breaks their heart here.


Call the WAAAMBulance..


----------



## Brandon Real (Mar 14, 2006)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Heat ball. Easy call.


Easy call, but the problem is they blew the foul call. It's clearly off Kobe because his arm was stripped out.


I remember this happened in the playoffs last year to.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So Wade is Miam' closer


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This is bull****. The refs ruined what could have been a fantastic finish. Bull****. I don't think I've ever been this mad about a regular season game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game over.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Terrible calls down the stretch


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Heat get away with goaltend and a foul in the last minute. What is this St. John's-Rutgers?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Heated said:


> Call the WAAAMBulance..


Congrats on not losing your 6th game in a row.

I didn't know we hired Big East Refs for this game.


----------



## Brandon Real (Mar 14, 2006)

Noyze said:


> Terrible calls down the stretch




Would have made for a better finish if they didn't blow the goal tend call. We would have been able to see a Wade or LeBron Iso in a truly clutch moment.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How will the Heat lose this one? This will truly be snatching losing out of the jaws of victory. Will it be a dumbass turnover? Will Wade foul Kobe on a 3 for a four point play? 

All that's left is the crying


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Heated said:


> Call the WAAAMBulance..


Come on. "best player sucks" chants are lame, whether it's Kobe, Wade or Mo Williams.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

The Heat have played their hearts out. I have no problem if they win this game. But these refs have been atrocious down the strech. Seriously? Learn how to do your ****ing job.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> This is bull****. The refs ruined what could have been a fantastic finish. Bull****. I don't think I've ever been this mad about a regular season game.





VanillaPrice said:


> The wambulance is on the way.
> 
> Stupid pass.



:laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Come on. "best player sucks" chants are lame, whether it's Kobe, Wade or Mo Williams.


They never said Lebron sucks.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Happy for Miami. The Laker's didn't need this game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

YEAH! YEAAAAH!!!!!

KOBE WITH THE CHOKE JOB! DWADE WITH IRON TESTICLES!
TIGER BLOOD!! WARLOCKS!!!

GODDAMN.

feels good.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Miami Wins!

Parade downtown tomorrow. Be there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****. This sucks. Glad I didn't watch this ****.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

What a bull**** ending, Goaltending on Ron's layup, and Wade clearly fouls Kobe at the end.......

Sigh

Congrats Miami.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Really good win for Miami. 2-0 against the Lakers this year.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Miami played well. This was a trap game. The Heat were desperate for a win and came out and competed. Aside from the refs borderline retarted calls down the strech it was a good game. Whatever.

Oh, and Heated. 16 > 1 and 46-20 > 44-21.

:laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Good game by Miami, they deserved it.

Lakers didn't finish well at all, either the third or the fourth quarter. That was the tale of the tape.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

lakers need to find a way to get rid of artest this summer


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lakers can't beat the Heat?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)




----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> How will the Heat lose this one? This will truly be snatching losing out of the jaws of victory. Will it be a dumbass turnover? Will Wade foul Kobe on a 3 for a four point play?
> 
> All that's left is the crying


It was a good finish for them. Give credit where credit is due.

Laker fans, stop the crying. Lakers simply did not execute down the stretch.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Blaming it on the refs is lame. If you want someone to blame put it on Kobe's 2nd half play.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lynx said:


> Miami Wins!
> 
> Parade downtown tomorrow. Be there.


Hell yeah! Next game I want Chris Bosh to come out of the floor with smoke all around him, on a crane. Can we have a "streak is over" ring ceremony?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

futuristxen said:


> Lakers can't beat the Heat?


Lol. That game could have gone either way and it was in Miami. Both teams played well, but pretending like one team can't beat the other is stupid.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Heated said:


> They never said Lebron sucks.


Rephrase: Chanting that the other teams best player sucks is lame. Miami fans chanting Kobe sucks is lame.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

How about those Heat!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Lakers can't beat the Heat?


I think they can...they biggest flaw in tonight's game was that Laker defenders did not close out on three-point shots.

But that has been their Achilles Heel all season long.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man everything the Heat do is blown out of proportion. Even the games they lost were close. Now because they beat the Lakers it will be the topic du jour. Good win for them though.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Miami played well. This was a trap game. The Heat were desperate for a win and came out and competed. Aside from the refs borderline retarted calls down the strech it was a good game. Whatever.
> 
> Oh, and Heated. 16 > 1 and 46-20 > 44-21.
> 
> :laugh:


:boohoo:

Lakers 0 Heat 2. Get your brooms out.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Oh, and by the way:

Chalmers > Blake

Miami ball boy > Blake

My dead grandma > Blake

Jesus H. Christ, this guy is absolutely useless. On offense, and on defense.


----------



## Brandon Real (Mar 14, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Lakers can't beat the Heat?




I'd still choose LA in a 7 game series, especially considering by today's records, LA would have home court.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Just to clear things up. I'm not blaming the loss on the refs. The Heat probably would have won regardless. They played a great game. But that doesn't change the fact that the refs robbed us of a good finish. That's all I'm saying.

Good for Miami.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tonight's game was a great illustration regarding D Wade. I've been telling people D Wade has been the best defender on the Heat this season, and that' he's equally as valuable to the Heat as LeBron James. They both do different things that help the Heat, but neither guy is more important, they need each other, and have an equal impact. Some nights one guy's strengths shows more and another night the other guys strength shows through. Tonight was obviously D Wades tonight, to finish off the Lakers at the end, and play lock down defense on Kobe in the 2nd half.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Tonight's game was a great illustration regarding D Wade. I've been telling people D Wade has been the best defender on the Heat this season, and that' he's equally as valuable to the Heat as LeBron James. They both do different things that help the Heat, but neither guy is more important, they need each other, and have an equal impact. Some nights one guy's strengths shows more and another night the other guys strength shows through. Tonight was obviously D Wades tonight, to finish off the Lakers at the end, and play lock down defense on Kobe in the 2nd half.


He is definitely the guy that should have the ball coming down the stretch. Clearly.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Rephrase: Chanting that the other teams best player sucks is lame. Miami fans chanting Kobe sucks is lame.


They don't chant that for everyone's best player. I think it's hilarious. Miami fans just turning the Lebron hate on another player. Kobe should take it as a compliment.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Lakers can't beat the Heat?


Lakers don't have to...unless Miami makes it to NBA Finals.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think the Heat found their closer. Give Wade the ball in the fourth, and let Lebron faciliate around that. Seemed to work well. Especially when they ran that pick and roll with Lebron.

Good win for the Heat just to shut the Media up for a day, and get their mojo back. Beat the hottest team in basketball.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lynx said:


> Lakers don't have to...unless Miami makes it to NBA Finals.


Wait. We don't go straight to the finals after this game? It feels like it


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> I think the Heat found their closer. * Give Wade the ball in the fourth, *and let Lebron faciliate around that. Seemed to work well. Especially when they ran that pick and roll with Lebron.
> 
> Good win for the Heat just to shut the Media up for a day, and get their mojo back. Beat the hottest team in basketball.


Anyone could have told you that 6 months ago.


----------



## Brandon Real (Mar 14, 2006)

Heated said:


> They don't chant that for everyone's best player. I think it's hilarious. Miami fans just turning the Lebron hate on another player. *Kobe should take it as a compliment.*


I'm sure he does. I think the good players know that direct booing or chanting(for the right reasons) is a sign of respect when it comes down to it.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The goaltending was a bad call... The one with Kobe at the end where he lost it out of bounds is a no-call. Let's be real. That **** happens all game. It happened multiple times throughout the game. Players from both teams were getting hacked on their way to the rim all day with reach-ins. Then you want that gimme at the end? Come on... I wouldn't call Wade the "closer" here. The defensive play by Wade was huge and all, but that was pretty much it in terms of clutch plays near the end. Just solid play and it was the Lakers who didn't convert.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Tonight's game was a great illustration regarding D Wade. I've been telling people D Wade has been the best defender on the Heat this season, and that' he's equally as valuable to the Heat as LeBron James. They both do different things that help the Heat, but neither guy is more important, they need each other, and have an equal impact. Some nights one guy's strengths shows more and another night the other guys strength shows through. Tonight was obviously D Wades tonight, to finish off the Lakers at the end, and play lock down defense on Kobe in the 2nd half.


Didn't you hear? Wade is "Robin." :krazy:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Hibachi! said:


> The goaltending was a bad call... The one with Kobe at the end where he lost it out of bounds is a no-call. Let's be real. That **** happens all game. It happened multiple times throughout the game. Players from both teams were getting hacked on their way to the rim all day with reach-ins. Then you want that gimme at the end? Come on... I wouldn't call Wade the "closer" here. The defensive play by Wade was huge and all, but that was pretty much it in terms of clutch plays near the end. Just solid play and it was the Lakers who didn't convert.


Wow....

This guy clearly needs to take of the LeBron homer goggles. Wade also hit all the important offensive buckets to win the damn game....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heated said:


> Didn't you hear? Wade is "Robin." :krazy:


It's more like Wade is Batman, and Lebron is Superman. Great duo, Superman is who scares people--but Batman is who gets the job done in the clutch.

There's no sidekicks on the heat.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Wait. We don't go straight to the finals after this game? It feels like it


I wish Miami had a veteran to talk about what it means to go through regular season. Yeah, you read this correctly. A Lakers fan wishing Miami well.

If Kareem hadn't advice Magic after his first pro-game, Magic wouldn't be regarded as one of the greats today.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> It's more like Wade is Batman, and Lebron is Superman. Great duo, Superman is who scares people--but Batman is who gets the job done in the clutch.
> 
> There's no sidekicks on the heat.


This. And it's coming from the biggest Bron Bron homer on the board. So the rest of you wake up already. Bron doesn't play for the Cavs anymore.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Okay,

Knicks need to beat Mavs.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Wow....
> 
> This guy clearly needs to take of the LeBron homer goggles. Wade also hit all the important offensive buckets to win the damn game....


Such as?


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

No Laker starter was in the negative (+/-)
Lebron was the only heat starter in the positive (+/-+)

...now look at the 2nd unit

Every Laker bench player was at least -7 and two were -14
Every Heat bench player except for Anthony was at least +8 and two were +12 or higher

If the Lakers don't 3peat, it'll likely be because of the shortcomings of the 2nd unit.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

The Lakers have by far one of the worst perimeter defenses in the league that's why LeBron and Wade always run a train on them.


----------



## Brandon Real (Mar 14, 2006)

This loss is bad business for Dallas. You know LA is going to come out re-focused on Sunday and clean up a lot of those turnovers and late game breakdowns. I always feel it's tougher to beat good teams after sudden losses than continuous win streaks.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Those 2nd chance points and offensive rebounds really killed us.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

JC.McFly said:


> The Lakers have by far one of the worst perimeter defenses in the league that's why LeBron and Wade always run a train on them.


Hmm..this is usually the case with PJ's team in regular season. It's gonna get close out in playoffs.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Brandon Real said:


> This loss is bad business for Dallas. You know LA is going to come out re-focused on *Sunday* and clean up a lot of those turnovers and late game breakdowns. I always feel it's tougher to beat good teams after sudden losses than continuous win streaks.


Saturday


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> This is bull****. The refs ruined what could have been a fantastic finish. Bull****. I don't think I've ever been this mad about a regular season game.


I thought there was no crying for a regular season game?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

amar'e looking sloppy out there to start


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

JC.McFly said:


> The Lakers have by far one of the worst perimeter defenses in the league that's why LeBron and Wade always run a train on them.


They shot a combined 16/40. That's not really running a "train". The Lakers were fine defensively.


----------



## Brandon Real (Mar 14, 2006)

Lynx said:


> Saturday


Thank You. I completely would have tuned in Sunday morning on ABC wouldn't have seen ****. :laugh:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Hibachi! said:


> Such as?


Did you watch the game, or are you just being sarcastic ?


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Brandon Real said:


> This loss is bad business for Dallas. You know LA is going to come out re-focused on Sunday and clean up a lot of those turnovers and late game breakdowns. I always feel it's tougher to beat good teams after sudden losses than continuous win streaks.


I am not so sure, giving our history this year it is more likely we drop two more games then win the next one.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Brandon Real said:


> This loss is bad business for Dallas. You know LA is going to come out re-focused on Sunday and clean up a lot of those turnovers and late game breakdowns. I always feel it's tougher to beat good teams after sudden losses than continuous win streaks.


Not really.

The Lakers have come out and stunk it up on follow-up games this year, after getting beaten badly. They played horribly against Milwaukee and then got torn up by Miami.

I know there are other examples out there, but can't think of them right now.

I would hope you are right, but that just hasn't been case this year with this Lakers team.

EDIT: Another great example is those four wins, including Boston on the road, then losing to Orlando, and then losing focus: losses to Charlotte and Cleveland.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

I am a huge Wade fan and he was monstrous down the stretch, but let's not act like Lebron's presence did not allow him to take over. Lebron drew the Lakers best perimeter defender and he found Wade for a couple of beautiful layups. That pick Lebron set on Kobe was nasty as well.

Wade actually frustrated me most of this game, he was missing basically every perimeter shot he took.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

VanillaPrice said:


> They shot a combined 16/40. That's not really running a "train". The Lakers were fine defensively.


Yeah, the defense was fine. We just did not execute at all in the fourth quarter. Bad shots by Kobe and Ron, Miami just flat out outplayed us in the fourth.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

AirJay said:


> I thought there was no crying for a regular season game?


I'll grant that was a goaltending but I could easily rehash that play where the Lakers clearly knocked the ball out, the refs CHANGED it to give it back to the Lakers, and they made a three to go up 6. Think that didn't hurt us? A swatted ball on a missed shot is meh. I wouldn't even care if that happened to us cuz it's a stupid rule anyway.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

AirJay said:


> I thought there was no crying for a regular season game?


Am I crying? No. Was I annoyed at the calls? Yes. Have I accepted that the Heat were the better team tonight? Yeah.

You can try and be cute all you want, but don't make things up.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Brandon Real said:


> Thank You. I completely would have tuned in Sunday morning on ABC wouldn't have seen ****. :laugh:


No problem.

The game is on NBA TV. You can either watch it through fan night on nba.com or look for illegal channels.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

People need to get over this idea that Wade is as good as LeBron. Wade is a great great player, and should definitely be the closer, but he is Kobe to LeBron's Shaquille. The Heat run their offense through LeBron the entire game. He is the focus of opposing defenses, and he is the closest thing they have to a defensive anchor because he is a great combination of on-ball defense and help defense. Wade is great on the ball (see tonight on Kobe), but makes a lot of mistakes off the ball (see any game against the Celtics).


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Only 23AJ believes that Wade and Lebron are on the same level.


----------



## Brandon Real (Mar 14, 2006)

Ron said:


> Not really.
> 
> The Lakers have come out and stunk it up on follow-up games this year, after getting beaten badly. They played horribly against Milwaukee and then got torn up by Miami.
> 
> ...


Fair point. Although I think the Lakers had a lot more to correct at earlier points in the season. After tonight, I don't think they have glaring problems to work out, but more so correcting errors like cleaning up turnovers, etc. If I'm not mistaken tonight's point totals and FG% for Miami are the highest they Lakers have allowed since the ASG, so they've been showing a lot of consistency lately (9 games) defensively.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Did you watch the game, or are you just being sarcastic ?


He had 8 points (all layups) in the fourth quarter. To say that he hit "all the big shots" is ridiculous. That reverse layup was a result of a nice effort by Wade (he missed and then tipped it back out and LeBron got it right back to him wide open under the basket), but a good pass by LeBron. The other 6 were good moves but let's not say he dominated by any stretch of the imagination. You act like he turned into superman or something and dropped 15 in the quarter. Should Wade take over the ball-handling in the fourth? Yes. But this game wasn't exactly a perfect example of why he should.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

What the hell Knicks are running on offense?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

AirJay said:


> I am a huge Wade fan and he was monstrous down the stretch, but let's not act like Lebron's presence did not allow him to take over. Lebron drew the Lakers best perimeter defender and he found Wade for a couple of beautiful layups. That pick Lebron set on Kobe was nasty as well.
> 
> Wade actually frustrated me most of this game, he was missing basically every perimeter shot he took.


Couldn't the exact same post been made about LeBron James and his shooting ? LOL And how it was D Wades presence that got 4 steals that turned into fast break buckets ?? 

Man people just see LeBron James name and there for it all must be about him and his presence and defense, and ability to control the offense, and etc etc

Yet what I saw was two guys that shot the ball terrible tonight. However were able to use their other strengths to help the Heat win. D Wade was a monster defensively, and made all the clutch buckets. What Wade did to what James did in this game is equal on impact and value. To say otherwise is showing a clear biased mind towards the player you like the most.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Am I crying? No. Was I annoyed at the calls? Yes. Have I accepted that the Heat were the better team tonight? Yeah.
> 
> You can try and be cute all you want, but don't make things up.


You guys got plenty of calls your way, the Wade block on Bynum was one of the more obvious ones. And I'm pretty sure it was you who scoffed when I mentioned the poor call.

Anyways it was a good game. Be a sweet finals matchup. Unfortunately Miami has to figure out how to beat the teams in their own conference first.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Hibachi! said:


> He had 8 points (all layups) in the fourth quarter. To say that he hit "all the big shots" is ridiculous. That reverse layup was a result of a nice effort by Wade (he missed and then tipped it back out and LeBron got it right back to him wide open under the basket), but a good pass by LeBron. The other 6 were good moves but let's not say he dominated by any stretch of the imagination. You act like he turned into superman or something and dropped 15 in the quarter. Should Wade take over the ball-handling in the fourth? Yes. But this game wasn't exactly a perfect example of why he should.


Yeah those shots were no big deal at all. To bad LeBron couldn't of made any of those easy shots against the Knicks, Magic, and Blazers down the stretch of those games.. If he had maybe the Heat wouldn't of been on a 5 game losing streak.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> What Wade did to what James did in this game is equal on impact and value. To say otherwise is showing a clear biased mind towards the player you like the most.


:Reads all previous posts:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ron said:


> He is definitely the guy that should have the ball coming down the stretch. Clearly.


Yeah that's pretty clear after tonight. 

Dwyane Wade had been deferring to LeBron during that 5 game losing streak at the end of games. And at the end of 3 of those games LeBron couldn't make a basket. Tonight was the first night I saw LeBron defer to Wade at the end of the game, and clearly Dwyane Wade was able to impose his will and make all the clutch buckets. Which isn't really a surprise considering he's a proven closer on the biggest stage in the NBA, which is the NBA Finals.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Brewer is loving Dallas


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

So...Amare is gonna be suspended next game. He picked up his 16th T.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

That was a very weak technical. That will get rescinded.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> That was a very weak technical. That will get rescinded.


I didn't see it. Just heard Kevin Harlan mentioned it. But I'm just surprised about Amare's Tech tally number.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe has gone back to the gym, working on his shot at American Airlines arena per Rachel Nichols's tweet.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Beaubois' passing has improved since last year. Last year all he used to do was put his head down, now he actually hits open guys. A welcome sight.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

10 more mins till the Arena gets shut off. That's the only way Kobe is gonna stop workouts.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Gotta love the guy.

You see any other Lakers out there? Hell no.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Been following Adrian Wojnarowski's tweets. It's past midnight in Miami, and Kobe is still at the arena.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ron said:


> Gotta love the guy.
> 
> You see any other Lakers out there? Hell no.


Lakers don't fly out till in the afternoon. Which is why Kobe is doing workouts. Instead of sleep, he chose practice.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha DWade ****ed Kobe up mentally. Got him staying up at nights working on his broke ass J.

Kobe needs to work on his bounce pass, not his 15 footer. Or how about him getting shook on defense over and over by Wade? Was he doing shuffle drills out there?

****'s ridiculous. The Heat have a practice court away from the media that Kobe could use. He just wants attention.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Who cares who is better between Lebron and Wade? They play on the same team now. Pat Riley got them both...DISCOUNTED!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Haha DWade ****ed Kobe up mentally. Got him staying up at nights working on his broke ass J.
> 
> Kobe needs to work on his bounce pass, not his 15 footer. Or how about him getting shook on defense over and over by Wade? Was he doing shuffle drills out there?
> 
> ****'s ridiculous. The Heat have a practice court away from the media that Kobe could use. He just wants attention.


Maybe he wants to practice shooting on these rims, in case both teams happen to make the Finals?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eternal said:


> Maybe he wants to practice shooting on these rims, in case both teams happen to make the Finals?


haha. He probably shouldn't worry.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Haha DWade ****ed Kobe up mentally. Got him staying up at nights working on his broke ass J.
> 
> Kobe needs to work on his bounce pass, not his 15 footer. Or how about him getting shook on defense over and over by Wade? Was he doing shuffle drills out there?
> 
> ****'s ridiculous. The Heat have a practice court away from the media that Kobe could use. He just wants attention.


Future, you may want a doctor check out your shins and ankles...no doubt all that jumping on and off the bandwagon has stressed them out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> haha. He probably shouldn't worry.


You're right, since Miami won't be in the Finals.

ANyway, gotta love the dedication by Kobe to come out and shoot for over an hour after the game. One of the reasons he's my favorite player.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> haha. He probably shouldn't worry.


I know Miami's chances aren't that great, but you never know...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Basel said:


> You're right, since Miami won't be in the Finals.


Yeah I know. That's what I meant. I think Miami will have their hands full getting to the second round, let alone getting out of it. Not really thinking about the finals right now with this team until they start to play a lot better.

Nice to get the win against the Lakers, but that kind of game would have been a loss against Boston or Chicago.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ron said:


> Future, you may want a doctor check out your shins and ankles...no doubt all that jumping on and off the bandwagon has stressed them out.


I've never been on the Lakers bandwagon. Nor have I got off the Heat bandwagon. So you might be misunderstanding me.

I did get off the Bosh bandwagon tuesday after months and months of defending the guy to everyone here. I will continue to stay off said bandwagon--it seems to help his play.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

futuristxen said:


> I've never been on the Lakers bandwagon. Nor have I got off the Heat bandwagon. So you might be misunderstanding me.


Wouldn't wanna be standing next to you today... at least not without a lightning-proof helmet..


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Haha DWade ****ed Kobe up mentally. Got him staying up at nights working on his broke ass J.
> 
> Kobe needs to work on his bounce pass, not his 15 footer. Or how about him getting shook on defense over and over by Wade? Was he doing shuffle drills out there?
> 
> ****'s ridiculous. The Heat have a practice court away from the media that Kobe could use. He just wants attention.


what are you talking about?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> ANyway, gotta love the dedication by Kobe to come out and shoot for over an hour after the game. One of the reasons he's my favorite player.


More transparent than glass. He even texted a reporter and told him he stayed behind to shoot around. Was a show and nothing more. Got to admire that he has that much dedication to send a message/make an effort to redeem himself in the eyes of the fans for such a poor performance, but it had nothing to do with him wanting to work on his jumpshot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Plus the Heat have a practice court he could have used that would have inconvienced a lot less arena workers. It just would have been closed to the media.


----------



## Pump Bacon (Dec 11, 2010)

Hibachi! said:


> More transparent than glass. He even texted a reporter and told him he stayed behind to shootaround. Was a show and nothing more. Got to admire that he has that much dedication to send a message/make an effort to redeem himself in the eyes of the fans for such a poor performance, but it had nothing to do with him wanting to work on his jumpshot.


There's definitely that and I wouldn't be surprised if Kobe got bitched at by Phil and the rest of the Lakers and used that as motivation as well. A common theme with Kobe and the Lakers is that he has a tendency of not getting his teammates involved and hoisting up terrible shots and making questionable decisions....which just might bite them in the ass come playoffs time.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't know if Phil would be one to tell him anything...Phil is the master of mind games and was playing them w/ the Heat all week. Kobe just took it a step further.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Btw, how is this a message to the Heat? Are they supposed to be scared that it seems that Kobe was so rattled by the loss that he decided to stay after the game to shoot-around for the first time in 7 years? That's supposed to instill fear in them?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol, Lakers/Heat games are great. I find it amusing that some Laker fans insist there's no rivalry with the _inferior_ Heat, yet when they lose to em they act like whiny hos.

I wonder what the ratings were for this particular game. I imagine some of the best of the NBA season with two of the top drawing teams having at it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> Btw, how is this a message to the Heat? Are they supposed to be scared that it seems that Kobe was so rattled by the loss that he decided to stay after the game to shoot-around for the first time in 7 years? That's supposed to instill fear in them?


I doubt it was to send a message to the Heat, maybe his teammates. The Lakers probably aren't worried about a finals matchup with the Heat.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

nevermind I found the numbers, not nearly as highly rated as the Christmas game matchup. But still quality numbers. Especially seeing as TNT is no where near the major network that ABC is.

http://www.sportsmediawatch.net/2011/03/lakersheat-overnights-up-300-from-last.html#more


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

If Kobe had played well, I could see it as a message to his teammates, but he didn't. I take Kobe's actions as a message to the Heat that next time he won't go 8-21.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Hibachi! said:


> More transparent than glass. *He even texted a reporter and told him he stayed behind to shoot around.* Was a show and nothing more. Got to admire that he has that much dedication to send a message/make an effort to redeem himself in the eyes of the fans for such a poor performance, but it had nothing to do with him wanting to work on his jumpshot.


Who was the reporter? I must follow him or her on twitter

The only reporter Kobe responded back after shootaround was Adrian Wojnarowski.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heated said:


> Lol, Lakers/Heat games are great. I find it amusing that some Laker fans insist there's no rivalry with the _inferior_ Heat, yet when they lose to em they act like whiny hos.
> 
> I wonder what the ratings were for this particular game. I imagine some of the best of the NBA season with two of the top drawing teams having at it.


Supposedly that Heat-Blazers game on tuesday was the highest rated game in NBA TV history. The Heat losing is good for the NBA.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lynx said:


> Who was the reporter? I must follow him or her on twitter
> 
> The only reporter Kobe responded back after shootaround was Adrian Wojnarowski.





> *4. What's your take on Kobe's postgame practice session?*
> 
> Abbott: His determination not to be outworked is why he would, no doubt, succeed at just about anything. That he's not a blogger helps my job security.
> 
> ...


Doesn't say who it was.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Supposedly that Heat-Blazers game on tuesday was the highest rated game in NBA TV history. The Heat losing is good for the NBA.


Agreed. How can anyone but Floridians and Lebron homers like them?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I doubt it was to send a message to the Heat, maybe his teammates. The Lakers probably aren't worried about a finals matchup with the Heat.


Yeah, that's more likely. Nice avatar btw.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Hibachi! said:


> Doesn't say who it was.


Because there wasn't any.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Haha DWade ****ed Kobe up mentally. Got him staying up at nights working on his broke ass J.
> 
> Kobe needs to work on his bounce pass, not his 15 footer. Or how about him getting shook on defense over and over by Wade? Was he doing shuffle drills out there?
> 
> ****'s ridiculous. The Heat have a practice court away from the media that Kobe could use. He just wants attention.


Thats the word on the game. D Wade messed up guy in the clutch.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

I would not read into this win THAT much. The Lakers are a better matchup for the Heat than the other contenders. Because the Lakers have no one scary at the PG spot the Heat can get away with putting Mike Bibby on the floor. The Heat really do not have that big a problem with size; rather, the teams they struggle with all have a PG that can penetrate and create for others (Rondo, Rose, Tony Parker being recent examples). 

Moreover, Kobe simply is not quick enough at this point to guard Wade and the Lakers bigs do a poor job of rotating, unlike their counterparts in Boston and Chicago.

I doubt the Heat make the Finals, but if it happens I would much rather see LA than San Antonio and their cavalcade of quick and shifty guards.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Arnovitz: It's interesting to observe how Kobe has been informed by Jackson in the art of signaling. That's not to say that Bryant's work ethic isn't sincere or admirable -- few, if any, pros work harder at their craft than Kobe does. But the context, orchestration and choice of venue can't be ignored. Kobe wanted to send a message as much as he wanted to improve his jump shot.





> Stein: Priceless. Vintage Kobe. So many possible meanings and motivations that you can't be sure how many messages he was trying to send.


...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He should have practiced how to take better shots and pass the ball better


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

^Oh right, so now a relation to Phil and Kobe gets the deep meaning and mindgames bull**** to anything he does just like Phil? I guess next time Steve Blake farts in the locker room and a reporter is in earshot we will hear about some kind of message he is sending to the league.

Phil doesn't have any super powers. Most of the time when he's talking out of his ass he is actually just talking out of his ass. If he has a super power it's not mind games, it's the ability to coach teams with legendary players.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

it takes skill to get legendary players to the finish line. after april/june you will look to your own team for an example of that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

JT said:


> it takes skill to get legendary players to the finish line. after april/june you will look to your own team for an example of that.


What does that have to do with mind games? I never said he doesn't have skill, I just said his "mind games" are a myth.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

LOL at Kobe staying back to "work on his jumper." He's worked on his jumper 12 hours a day for 20 years. I don't know if he's going to discover something new in some one-hour facade after a game.

Give me a break, dude.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The funny thing is that he didn't practice with the team today. I'll hope it's because his parents are in Japan thing--and not because he was too tired after being a maniac to work out with his teammates.


----------

